# Picking up a British Shorthair



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I am pretty certain that my youngest kitten is a British shorthair. He has all the characteristics, right down to the 'hates being picked up!' Having said that, I CAN pick him up when he's in the mood, but what he REALLY hates is being dangled, i.e. his back legs not supported. I try not to do this, except when having to quickly grab him away from danger - and that's when he gives either a growl, a yelp, or even a piercing scream!! 

I was just wondering, is this a normal reaction for this breed, or do I need to be concerned that something is wrong? I know it's normal for them to dislike it, but what is a normal reaction for them?? 

I don't have any papers for him, because I was given him by another family who couldn't keep him as he didn't mix well with their young children. So I don't know if he is a full predigree, or what kind of breeder he came from - reputable or irresponsible. I do know they had only basic stuff for him (i.e. a flimsy carrier, Whiskas wet and dry, clumping litter and cheapo accessories) and the family were council tenants, so I can't imagine they'd spent much on buying him... therefore I don't know if he was well bred or not. He MAY be a moggie but I feel he is at least half BSH. Can anyone advise me?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

hi,all my cats dont mind been picked up infact they enjoy it,i have 1 that would stay in my arms all day if i let him but then i have 1 that just likes a little cuddle and then want down again.None of them do this noise you explain maybe something in his past made him act like this,or maybe those children used to pick him up roughly and maybe now he just doesnt like it.The more you pick him up the more he will trust you and realise nothing bad will happen if you do pick him up.hope this helps.x


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> hi,all my cats dont mind been picked up infact they enjoy it,i have 1 that would stay in my arms all day if i let him but then i have 1 that just likes a little cuddle and then want down again.None of them do this noise you explain maybe something in his past made him act like this,or maybe those children used to pick him up roughly and maybe now he just doesnt like it.The more you pick him up the more he will trust you and realise nothing bad will happen if you do pick him up.hope this helps.x


Thanks, yes he is getting much better and much calmer, it's just sometimes he still does it! He will actually come and sit on my lap for 5 or 10 mins and rub hiis head all over me and roll over for a tummy tickle!! :smile5:

But it does say here: British Shorthair - Cat Breeds | Information about British Shorthair Cats | Hills Pet
_*'When you pick up a British, you should always support its back end. British should not have their hind end drag down their abdomen, as this can make them uncomfortable and insecure'*_ and that is exactly true for my Jumpy! :blush:
I just wondered why they hate it so much, is it something about their shape, that makes it uncomfortable or even painful?? When I collected him from the other family, their toddler son was actually stood dangling him in the doorway!!


----------



## McSquirtle (Jan 13, 2012)

Nothing breed related but my silver tabby was horrendous to pick up until just recently. Shes about 6 months now and will only tolerate it if shes in the right mood. Perhaps hes just too young still, they want to be independent and hate being restricted at that age. Hopefully it'll get better for you too. I found that Lola used to put up a struggle because we only used to pick her up for nasty things, worming/flea treatment/cleaning her bum/stopping her getting somewhere she wanted etc. So I started picking her up and giving her a little treat and then putting her straight back down.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

McSquirtle said:


> Nothing breed related but my silver tabby was horrendous to pick up until just recently. Shes about 6 months now and will only tolerate it if shes in the right mood. Perhaps hes just too young still, they want to be independent and hate being restricted at that age. Hopefully it'll get better for you too. I found that Lola used to put up a struggle because we only used to pick her up for nasty things, worming/flea treatment/cleaning her bum/stopping her getting somewhere she wanted etc. So I started picking her up and giving her a little treat and then putting her straight back down.


Well he is a silver tabby


----------



## peterbsh (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi, We have Ruby a 7month old BSH and she is definitely a four paws on the floor model......If I pick her up she will use one of her front paws or rear to push herself off from you. She has done this ever since we have had her, and she will make a noise...not a growl more a grumble......


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I think it's best to always support the hind legs really. Thomas is a total cuddle monster who would stay in your arms all day. Just ask Chinablue


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I think most cats when you pick them up for a cuddle like you to support them by putting your hand on the bum/tail area therefore supporting the legs as well.
British Short hairs are quite big.
My Harley was a big boy and always made sure my hand was supporting his bum when i picked him up.
Funny i aways use to gently pat his bum like you do babies when i picked him up.
Does anybody else to that?


----------



## lillynharry (Jan 23, 2010)

Maybe the children in the family hurt him and he "screams out" because he's expecting to get hurt. I've never had a bsh but i think they are lovely looking cats.:001_tt1: I love big cats. If the vet can't find anything wrong with him its maybe just his early experiences or its just the way he is.

By the way, i live in a council house and there nothing cheap about me! I'm getting a ragdoll in the near future and i don't expect to get one for under £450! Lol 18 months ago i lived in a private terrace.I had neighbours who lived in half a million pound houses which they built themselves. Didn't make them better people! Infact one of the husbands went on the run for attemped murder of his wife and the other family were rouges and druggies! Pleased i got moved! lol, i love my little house in this peaceful village. It takes allsorts! xx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

lillynharry said:


> Maybe the children in the family hurt him and he "screams out" because he's expecting to get hurt. I've never had a bsh but i think they are lovely looking cats.:001_tt1: I love big cats. If the vet can't find anything wrong with him its maybe just his early experiences or its just the way he is.
> 
> By the way, i live in a council house and there nothing cheap about me! I'm getting a ragdoll in the near future and i don't expect to get one for under £450! Lol 18 months ago i lived in a private terrace.I had neighbours who lived in half a million pound houses which they built themselves. Didn't make them better people! Infact one of the husbands went on the run for attemped murder of his wife and the other family were rouges and druggies! Pleased i got moved! lol, i love my little house in this peaceful village. It takes allsorts! xx


You are probably right about the children hurting him or causing him stress. He's not big yet, of course, he's just a little guy (not 5 months yet!) :smile5:

I wouldn't say being a council tenant made the family 'cheap' but having small children probably made them broke!! 

They weren't an English family and I'm not sure they knew much about cats in general :huh: But the mum seemed very nice :smile5:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

We need good photos before we can tell


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> We need good photos before we can tell


Here's my little Jumpy... :001_wub:


----------



## lillynharry (Jan 23, 2010)

He's gorgeous! :001_tt1:He's almost identical to my cat Oliver! Although olivers an old puddy cat now. He doesn't look at all like a bsh? Just an ordinary, but very handsome tabby cat. Did the previous owners tell you he was a bsh? He's lovely either way. I love his name.x


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

lillynharry said:


> He's gorgeous! :001_tt1:He's almost identical to my cat Oliver! Although olivers an old puddy cat now. He doesn't look at all like a bsh? Just an ordinary, but very handsome tabby cat. Did the previous owners tell you he was a bsh? He's lovely either way. I love his name.x


Thanks, he is gorgeous! :001_tt1:
I would say he's definitely rounder than the average tabby cat, with cute little short legs! Do u have any pics of Oliver? :smile5:


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

My grumpy little tortoishell always protests with a yowl at being picked up and always has done even as a kitten. She is the only cat I have met and owned that does that, all the rest are sometimes wriggly but they never let out a sound (apart from one earlier, she squeaked but I think its because she needed the toilet )


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I think he just gets scared and panics if picked up awkwardly, like that kid at the previous home did. He loves it when I pick him up, I can hold him for a long time and even carry him downstairs! We always let him get down when he wants to. He's really cuddly with me! :001_wub:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

He's lovely. Looks a lot like my parents cat. 
I don't think there is any BSH in there, his legs look quite long to me and cannot see any other characteristics of the breed.

He's a beauty though, that's all that matters


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I don't see the slightest hint of BSH in him, unless they mean shorthair moggie born in Britain. But he is one of the most handsome kittens I have seen in a long time.


----------



## lillynharry (Jan 23, 2010)

Heres Oliver and my friends puppy. He wasn't too chuffed sharing his basket lol.x










And here he is again about 3 yrs ago so he would be 7yrs old.x


----------

